# Finally had enough



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

Yesterday I spend 10 mins trying to find a pax who allowed the app to locate her...and wanted to send me to a location about 3/4 mile from the entrance to her subdivision. When I got there I and hit start the first stop was a convenience store 1/4 mile away. Second stop was back at her apt.

I told her to get out of my car because I wasn't going to lose money to take her to the store. She screamed and called me a racist (we were both white??) and then starting beating on my car. I cancelled and Lyft was nice enough to give me the option to say I never picked her up...that the ride never happened.

Also, today I arrived at an apartment complex in like 30 seconds...I got the ping 2 blocks away. Pax called me and said I was too fast that than she was looking for her keys. I ask destination, and it's a McD's a mile away. Timer started after being there a minute or more.
At 4:30 she calls me and says she's walking to the car. At 5:00 I no-show her and drive away as she is 50 feet from the car.

Am I wrong?


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> Yesterday I spend 10 mins trying to find a pax who allowed the app to locate her...and wanted to send me to a location about 3/4 mile from the entrance to her subdivision. When I got there I and hit start the first stop was a convenience store 1/4 mile away. Second stop was back at her apt.
> 
> I told her to get out of my car because I wasn't going to lose money to take her to the store. She screamed and called me a racist (we were both white??) and then starting beating on my car. I cancelled and Lyft was nice enough to give me the option to say I never picked her up...that the ride never happened.
> 
> ...


No you're not wrong. Don't stand for losing money. Passengers should NEVER request a ride until they are READY to leave. When you call a Lyft or Uber it is under the expectation that the car may very well be 100ft away and you better be ready to go. +1 for canceling on her.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> Yesterday I spend 10 mins trying to find a pax who allowed the app to locate her...and wanted to send me to a location about 3/4 mile from the entrance to her subdivision. When I got there I and hit start the first stop was a convenience store 1/4 mile away. Second stop was back at her apt.
> 
> I told her to get out of my car because I wasn't going to lose money to take her to the store. She screamed and called me a racist (we were both white??) and then starting beating on my car. I cancelled and Lyft was nice enough to give me the option to say I never picked her up...that the ride never happened.
> 
> ...


4:30 to 5:00 ..

If you arent wrong
Something is.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 4:30 to 5:00 ..
> 
> If you arent wrong
> Something is.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing you waited 30 minutes for a cancellation fee?!?


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

No you're not wrong. You sound like a top tier driver to me. Keep up the great work. You're going places!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pulledclear said:


> No you're not wrong. You sound like a top tier driver to me. Keep up the great work. You're going places!


" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Every day someone wants to stop, go shopping or go thru the drive thru and have me wait for 8 cents a minute. It's not going to happen. 

I'm very clear (but firm) in that I will take them to their stop, but I will not wait. I explain that we are busy and other riders are waiting to be picked up.

If they need to shop or eat, then we end the ride at the first stop and they do their shopping. I do not go thru the drive thru. They must go inside to place their order. 

When they are ready to be picked up then all they need to do is push the button and one of us will come and pick them up.

Do not work for 8 cents a minute. You are an independent business owner and you can not be forced to work for 8 cents a minute.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Every day someone wants to stop, go shopping or go thru the drive thru and have me wait for 8 cents a minute. It's not going to happen.
> 
> I'm very clear (but firm) in that I will take them to their stop, but I will not wait. I explain that we are busy and other riders are waiting to be picked up.
> 
> ...


$5.80 an hour BEFORE EXPENSES 
MINUS UBER CUT.

MUCH LOWER THAN LEGAL MINIMUM WAGE !


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Every day someone wants to stop, go shopping or go thru the drive thru and have me wait for 8 cents a minute. It's not going to happen.
> 
> I'm very clear (but firm) in that I will take them to their stop, but I will not wait. I explain that we are busy and other riders are waiting to be picked up.
> 
> ...


Is that what you tell people when they ask what you do for a living? 
Oh i'm an independent business owner.
Stfu.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Raven087 said:


> Is that what you tell people when they ask what you do for a living?
> Oh i'm an independent business owner.
> Stfu.


Prison Labor makes about the same wage . . .
To buy Bob Barker non alcohol mouthwash and shampoo . . .


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Raven087 said:


> Is that what you tell people when they ask what you do for a living?
> Oh i'm an independent business owner.
> Stfu.


Well that's what they told us. They clearly said that we are independent business owners. I even heard it this past week when they were on boarding new victims at the hub.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lovely 3 & 4 oz. Bottles for $2.90 & up . . .

And just Try to buy Jalepenos to make your own pepper spray bombs with . . .

The energy from carbon in sugar is amazing though. . .
A little " bird " told me so . . .

Bob Barker MAXIMUM SECURITY DEODERANT

TRY SOME TODAY !

Body odor has no chance to ESCAPE !


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought Bob Barker was a game show host. I didn't know he sold prison supplies. I guess the price is right.

I guess if you need some handcuffs to go with your aux cord, mints and bottled water, you might as well call Bob Barker and get the Lyft (pink) version.

https://www.bobbarker.com/products/...eg-irons/peerless-color-coated-handcuffs.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I thought Bob Barker was a game show host. I didn't know he sold prison supplies. I guess the price is right.


Coming to a Corporate Prison near YOU SOON !
Kids cant find work due to displacement by Illegals ?
They can Fill Quotas for Corporate Prisons.
America has a spot for Everyone.

It is Always
The things you Dont know
Which can do most Harm.

Bobs been raking it in since early 80's.
Nearly 40 years.
Youre the Next Contestant on Make My Bank ! Come on Down !
( Captive Audience )

," Better stop hey
Whats that Sound
Everybody Look
Whats Going Down"- Buffalo Springfield
FOR WHAT ITS WORTH 1967

Like Children
GOVERNMENT
must be WATCHED
when most Quiet !


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

ratethis said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing you waited 30 minutes for a cancellation fee?!?


4:30 - 5:00 is the no show timer (4min 30sec), not 30min


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Prisoners make .10-.25 per hour, before taxes and have to pay a % to a state restitution fund. We end up with more


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> 4:30 - 5:00 is the no show timer (4min 30sec), not 30min


Ohhhhh! lol, I really should have more caffeine before reading stuff


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank goodness !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

William Fenton said:


> Prisoners make .10-.25 per hour, before taxes and have to pay a % to a state restitution fund. We end up with more


But they don't have bills...no rent, no utilities, insurance...


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> 4:30 to 5:00 ..
> 
> If you arent wrong
> Something is.


4 mins, 30 seconds
5 mins...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i think your all getting paid to much. 8c a min that much money will just get you into trouble. lmao


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> Yesterday I spend 10 mins trying to find a pax who allowed the app to locate her...and wanted to send me to a location about 3/4 mile from the entrance to her subdivision. When I got there I and hit start the first stop was a convenience store 1/4 mile away. Second stop was back at her apt.
> 
> I told her to get out of my car because I wasn't going to lose money to take her to the store. She screamed and called me a racist (we were both white??) and then starting beating on my car. I cancelled and Lyft was nice enough to give me the option to say I never picked her up...that the ride never happened.
> 
> ...


Nope.

Sometimes i end their trip at fast food.

Asking pax to leave is fun. Rewarding.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Every day someone wants to stop, go shopping or go thru the drive thru and have me wait for 8 cents a minute. It's not going to happen.
> 
> I'm very clear (but firm) in that I will take them to their stop, but I will not wait. I explain that we are busy and other riders are waiting to be picked up.
> 
> ...


Why bother taking them to the first stop? You will be rated poorly, if not reported for something. Cancel all rides with stops without engaging the rider at all!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

True. But never feel scared to just end it. And step off.

If they throw u static. Just cite that amendment abolishing slavery


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But they don't have bills...no rent, no utilities, insurance...


 Nor do they have to buy gas, vehicle maintenance, or deal with 1099 taxes... More and more it sounds like our locked up brethren have a better paying gig than we do!


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> If they throw u static. Just cite that amendment abolishing slavery


This would go over great for me as a white guy with the typical liquor store client in SE DC. Drop em and pop em.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Nope not wrong. We have to have a thick skin and a cold demeanor to make our 2 nickels’ profit in this gig. Those pax will take advantage of kindness in a second.


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> Yesterday I spend 10 mins trying to find a pax who allowed the app to locate her...and wanted to send me to a location about 3/4 mile from the entrance to her subdivision. When I got there I and hit start the first stop was a convenience store 1/4 mile away. Second stop was back at her apt.
> 
> I told her to get out of my car because I wasn't going to lose money to take her to the store. She screamed and called me a racist (we were both white??) and then starting beating on my car. I cancelled and Lyft was nice enough to give me the option to say I never picked her up...that the ride never happened.
> 
> ...


You were wrong for spending 10 mins looking for the first one!!! Everything else was perfect! lol


----------

